
Writing a Lisp: String Interpolation - reinvdwoerd
http://reinvanderwoerd.nl/blog/2017/04/20/writing-a-lisp-string-interpolation/
======
nonsince
This probably would have been a nice excuse to implement reader macros and
implement it that way, it's kinda a shame to have it implemented in the
interpreter since most of the joy of Lisp is how much of the language can be
written in the language itself.

~~~
reinvdwoerd
Good suggestion, I'll look into it.

------
benmmurphy
heist ([https://github.com/jcoglan/heist](https://github.com/jcoglan/heist)) a
lisp interpreter in ruby also supports string interpolation. however, i think
this is a side effect of how they implemented string escaping. like you want
to support \r\n\t, etc. if you send strings into Kernel#eval you get this for
free :)

